# printer in b/w 4000-5000 pls suggest good one



## mkmkmk (Feb 16, 2007)

hi

i m planning to purchase new printer so pls give me expert options
my budget is 4-5 k
how much price difference will be between black & white and colour printer.
what is importance of ppm and memory.
suggest me good model or company names.

thanks
manoj


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 16, 2007)

i assume you are taking about laser printers...becoz those deskjet printer are colour ones!!

go for HP laser, the b/w is around 6K, awesome quality around 12ppm, which is great for home user.


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks
its all about laser.


----------



## devashishjoshi (Jun 25, 2010)

how about canon LBP2900B?


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

devashishjoshi said:


> how about canon LBP2900B?


I presume that you have bumped this 3 year old thread for your question. But you can always create a thread for your own.

Well, getting a colour printer in your budget isn't possible.

I use HP Laserjet p1007 and I'm totally satisfied with it. Might cost a  few hundred above your budget. Canon will be slightly cheaper and in your budget, so you can go for it. However, I'm not sure about Canon's support in Linux/


----------



## tboss (Jun 25, 2010)

*Xerox Phaser 3117 is the best under Rs.6000 black & white laser printer
*


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

tboss said:


> *Xerox Phaser 3117 is the best under Rs.6000 black & white laser printer
> *


I agree with you. It has really good specifications.


----------



## devashishjoshi (Jun 29, 2010)

i finally bought canon LBP2900B . fully satisfied with whatever it delivers. it's quietest in the range & much stylish than others.2400*600 is better than xerox in this range.


----------

